# Canal Towpaths



## AWG (17 May 2009)

Hi - Forum newbie. Just started cycling again after about ten years. All kitted out. We accepted the terms and rules of British Waterways and printed off the free permits. Our local canal runs past Macclesfield - Bollington - Marple, Cheshire, then of course there are the Manchester City Centre towpaths etc.
I have read on a Macclesfield Borough website that canal towpath cycling is not permitted, but yet other cyclists we speak to (who've never even heard of the permit), tell us they use it frequently. Not wanting to be anti-social just how do you know if a towpath is approved for cycling or not if there are no notices advising cyclists in these locations?

As Middlewood Way will be closed in the nicest section for many weeks soon it would be handy to hear from anyone else who uses this towpath, their views etc. Also towpath experiences from anyone else, anywhere.

Thanks -


----------



## Cubist (17 May 2009)

Hi AWG

Similar situation here. The Huddersfield Narrow Canal is not open to cyclists. the blurb on their website is because it isn't suitable for shared use between bikes and pedestrians. The Waterways website has pages dedicated to cycling, and I expect if you search you'll find out whether a particular stretch is permissible or not.

The Narrow canal here is used by hundreds of cyclists every day. I do not know of any single prosecution involving cyclists. I would not condone cycling along it as it would be very wrong of me, but I do use it, and take my kids on there as well. It's all about making a proper risk-assessment if you like. As we aren't actually allowed on it (and the signing is either inadequate or missing....) it's very much down to us to make sure pedestrians are granted priority and every possible bit of courtesy. If we cause an accident I would expect to be sued!

There was a letter in our local paper a year ago, clearly from a campaigning cyclist who was actively encouraging people to cycle on a canal towpath. By a queer coincidence I happened to have a conversation with a bloke who more or less repeated the words in the letter a day or two later. I asked him whether he had written it and he neither confirmed nor denied it. I later found out he owns an LBS......


----------



## Globalti (18 May 2009)

FFS just get on and ride. You are doing a lot less harm than by taking your car and nobody will ever bother you as long as you ride with consideration to others. Fit a bell and use it to warn people but don't always expect older walkers to hear it. 

I believe I'm right in saying that there's a big difference between somebody saying you MAY NOT ride or walk here and you don't have the right to ride or walk here.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 May 2009)

i use it occasionally, often for rides with the family. it's a nice loop to get on the canal just off the middlewood way where it crosses the silk road, and the follow it to higher poynton where you can get back on the middlewood way back to macc.

provided you cycle courteously, no reasonable person will object (i've yet to get any abuse). the canal path is great for kids as there is always lots to see, and they don't get too bored. 

watch for punctures in the wet though.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2009)

I believe you have to gain permission if you want to lead a group of five or more cyclists down a towpath.

I've sat on a committee with a BWB official and he was keen to see cyclists on the towpaths, not least because cyclists would be the first to report damage to the canalside, or a suspicion that boats were being vandalised or burgled....but, there comes a time when the towpath really isn't big enough for pedestrians and cyclists, and, in the case of the Regents Canal east of Islington and down to Mile End Road, that time came some time ago. That, I would have thought, would be the exception.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2009)

Which bits of Middlewood way are being closed ?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Which bits of Middlewood way are being closed ?



between higher poynton and middlewood station, for ages too.


----------



## AWG (18 May 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The Poynton section of Middlewood Way down to Middlewood Lower Station (giving my age away calling it "Lower") will be shut they reckon for 10 weeks. Suppose this is in theory the best time of year to do the work, but it's also a great inconvenience to everyone on this quite pleasant 10 mile easy Trail. Nearest half decent alternative would be the old New Mills to Hayfield railway track. You could do a quick run around the Edale Valley track next to Kinder Scout before returning for tea (only joking!!)


----------



## postman (18 May 2009)

Sat coming i am leading a group of lads on the Leeds And Liverpool .It is going to be mucky.It seems to have rained for the past 40 days and 40 nights.

And it does not look good for Sat.


----------



## Globalti (18 May 2009)

Seen Deliverance? You'll be ambushed in Burnley. Best to carry guns.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 May 2009)

> I find the whole towpath thing interesting. You're supposed to carry a permit, but BW aren't really bothered, but I've known the police do checks.



i've downloaded and printed mine off. it's signed alecstilleyedye


----------

